# Bear Grizzly Recurve string...



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

You would need a 54" dacron string for that bow. 14 strands should work nice.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

If you go into a shop for new string the packaging label should read 58" AMO/Dacron. The string itself should be 54" but the labeling on the package is always marked for the length of the bow. This how it's always been done. I would also advise asking whoever is working the shop to actually measure the string just to make sure. Next, when the string is installed make sure you check the brace height of the bow. I don't know what it should be for the Grizzly, but I would assume about 8".


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

bfisher said:


> If you go into a shop for new string the packaging label should read 58" AMO/Dacron. The string itself should be 54" but the labeling on the package is always marked for the length of the bow. This how it's always been done. I would also advise asking whoever is working the shop to actually measure the string just to make sure. Next, when the string is installed make sure you check the brace height of the bow. I don't know what it should be for the Grizzly, but I would assume about 8".


^^^^^^^ What he said ^^^^^^^^




Hutch


----------

